# Vent Covers



## kwmjd (Feb 28, 2008)

I was thinking about putting maxx air vent covers on my new outback. I read somewhere that I should not put one on the vents that have fans. I would like to upgrade to the maxx air fans but it is not in the budget right now. So in the mean time I would like to put up the covers. Can someone tell me the pros and cons of this. As always , Thanks, Keith


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kwmjd said:


> I was thinking about putting maxx air vent covers on my new outback. I read somewhere that I should not put one on the vents that have fans. I would like to upgrade to the maxx air fans but it is not in the budget right now. So in the mean time I would like to put up the covers. Can someone tell me the pros and cons of this. As always , Thanks, Keith










We have Maxx Air Covers on all our vents including the bathroom vent with the fan (and it works very well) !!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I've got the maxx air vent covers on both vents and haven't had a problem. I live in California and leave them open all year round.

Also welcome to the site!!!!!!!!!!









Happy Outbacking!
Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I added them to 3 of the 4 vents on our 32BHDS including the bathroom fan vent. We have a Fantastic Fan in the Living area and will be adding the maxx air fan mate to this one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Husker92 said:


> I've got the maxx air vent covers on both vents and haven't had a problem. I live in California and leave them open all year round.
> 
> Also welcome to the site!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


X2 (except the California living....can you guess where I'm from...







)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have them on all of the vents. I leave them open all the time. One of the best mods you can do.

Gary


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Just get the MaxxAir 'Fan Mate' covers. They work very well and are made specifically to work with fan vents.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have them on all the vents, including the bathroom fan. Without the one on the bathroom vent, we would not be able to leave it open in a rainstorm, for fear of ruining the fan motor.

We leave the vents open 24/7, all year long (even now, as I write, the vents are open about 1").

The only thing better, to my way of thinking, would be the power vents on the front two vents (the ones with the built in fans).

Mike


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

We have the covers on all of our vents. That little POS fan in the bathroom moves so little air that the standard maxair is not going to affect it whatsoever. If you really want to move some air, get one of the covers with a built in fan.

Wic


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wicandthing said:


> We have the covers on all of our vents. That little POS fan in the bathroom moves so little air that the standard maxair is not going to affect it whatsoever. If you really want to move some air, get one of the covers with a built in fan.
> 
> Wic


Or a Fantastic Fan !!! Temp sensative, rain sensative and you can put a Fan mate cover over it.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

We have the vent covers on all our vents, even the bathroom with the fan. We haven't had any problems and they work great.


----------

